# Any frame issues on CLX 2.0 and CX 1?



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Having seen a CLX 2.0 yesterday, which I absolutely fell in love with, it's the best looking bike I've ever seen, I am thinking of buying one or a CX 1 and wondered if anyone has heard of any issues on either of these frames or should I save my money and buy an EPS? 

A Colnago dealer I was speaking to didn't like the CLX 2.0 and CX 1 at all and won't be selling any in the future. He'd seen cracks in the top tubes on some CLX 2.0s and also said the mounting for the rear brake wasn't good. He does like the EPS though. I realise any frame can crack for a number of reasons. I just wondered if there are any known problems with the Taiwan made Colnagos. Thanks in advance. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

No known problems with either frame, and my guess is he just wants to sell you the more $$$ EPS. Both are great bikes.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

The CLX 2.0 is an amazing value, and probably Colnago's best-selling frame this year. The frame does not reach the greatness of the EPS or C-50, but it comes close. Colnago's Italian-made frames have fewer warranty issues or factory defects because there is a much higher degree of quality checking going on in Cambiago. The Taiwanese builds are good, and there are occasional issues with them, but nothing ever major or catastrophic. The issues I've seen are small stuff like perhaps a paint defect or the headset not sitting nicely - and we always catch it before the customer has to worry about it. In those few cases, Colnago America has always been very responsive, fast, and helpful. So as a consumer, I would feel very confident about the CLX 2.0. Keep in mind that it has been raced at Paris-Roubaix!


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. They are beautiful bikes. My brother has a CLX 2.0 with Campagnolo Chorus 11, Eurus 2 Way Fit Wheels and Deda Bars. He absolutely loves it.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

When you say 'Colnago dealer' miurasv you really should tell everyone you're talking about Mike at Maestro, then we would understand why he's telling you he's seen cracking top tubes. It's cos he doesn't sell them of course!


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Karbon Kev said:


> When you say 'Colnago dealer' miurasv you really should tell everyone you're talking about Mike at Maestro, then we would understand why he's telling you he's seen cracking top tubes. It's cos he doesn't sell them of course!



I think it's really bad that a dealer unjustifiably slates something because they don't or can't sell it because they can't get it, if this really is the case. I notice on his web site that he does include the CLX 2.0 and CX 1 in his price list.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

No issues with my CLX 2.0 frame.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

miurasv said:


> I think it's really bad that a dealer unjustifiably slates something because they don't or can't sell it because they can't get it, if this really is the case. I notice on his web site that he does include the CLX 2.0 and CX 1 in his price list.


I would be willing to bet that Mike could get a CLX 2.0 or CX-1 from somewhere if he wanted to.

Ultimately, it comes down to how much you are willing to spend. Me, I wanted the C50 but settled for the Cristallo initially since it was $1,000+ cheaper. Ended up getting the C50 later on anyway after riding the Cristallo and loving it. If I were you, I would probably go with the CX-1 if you plan on racing the bike, and then upgrade to a Cambiago frame later on.

Me, I race on an aluminum Colnago Arte that was $650 for the frame. The Cinelli Ram bars cost me almost as much as the frame. With 3 years of racing on it, I absolutely love the Arte. Granted, not as much as my Cristallo or C50, but enough (i.e., all of my training is done on the Cristallo and C50).


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

I got a cx-1 from mike about a month ago.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

BDB said:


> I got a cx-1 from mike about a month ago.



What were his views of the CX 1 then?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Let me refer you to this thread!

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12706482


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Let me refer you to this thread!
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12706482


Nicensleazy,

The OP in both threads is the same person. I'm pretty sure he is aware of the other thread on bikeradar, but it was an interesting read for me.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I suspect Mike deals with a lot more Colnago than most of us, so *if * there is an issue with cracking on the CLX's then he's probably in a better position to know about it. By all accounts he's a pretty upfront guy according to people who have dealt with him so if that's what he told you then perhaps there's something to it? No doubt he'd probably rather sell you an EPS, but he wouldn't want the headache of dealing with warranty issues either.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

one80 said:


> I suspect Mike deals with a lot more Colnago than most of us, so *if * there is an issue with cracking on the CLX's then he's probably in a better position to know about it. By all accounts* he's a pretty upfront guy *according to people who have dealt with him so if that's what he told you then* perhaps there's something to it?* No doubt he'd probably rather sell you an EPS, but he wouldn't want the headache of dealing with warranty issues either.


Yes, I got the impression he was an upfront guy and I wouldn't have a problem buying from him. My brother bought a Dream Plus from him when they were current. As you say he deals with a lot more Colnagos than most so I wondered to what extent the problems were/are, hence the reason for starting this thread, only to find out there aren't any by the replies here and other Colnago forums which is of course good news.


----------

